# Uber sending out misleading 1099



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

They are including the booking fee which we dont get in the 1099 descriptions which is NOT part of our Gross fare.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I would contact IRS and dispute the amount, also keep a log of you daily and weekly earnings, and monthly, if they don't match what is being sent out then something is wrong.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You assigned Uber as your credit card collection company, so the booking and commission fees are all part of what was collected. You simply deduct them as a business expense. Nothing weird or out of the ordinary here and you are not paying a penny more in taxes either way.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

If that were the case they should include the booking fee in our gross weekly or daily statement and then deduct back like our commission rather than end of year. They are still wrong because the fee goes straight to the rider not part of our gross pay. They charge the rider $6.45 which $5 is the driver gross before commission is deducted. So on uber books should be uber gross $6.45 amd deductible expenses to contractor of $5 minis 20-25%


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> You assigned Uber as your credit card collection company, so the booking and commission fees are all part of what was collected. You simply deduct them as a business expense. Nothing weird or out of the ordinary here and you are not paying a penny more in taxes either way.


It's amazing how many business owners know so little about business.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> You assigned Uber as your credit card collection company, so the booking and commission fees are all part of what was collected. You simply deduct them as a business expense. Nothing weird or out of the ordinary here and you are not paying a penny more in taxes either way.


the cab companies do the same thing,
square does the same thing,

Visa/master card do the same thing for point of sale terminals..d


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

"Split Fare" is something the driver gets paid or something the Uber keeps?


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

WHAt does it mean when it says "uber fee included"

"Gross Fares, Uber fee included"

Does that mean that you take 20% off that gross amount because they haven't


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JDoey said:


> WHAt does it mean when it says "uber fee included"
> 
> "Gross Fares, Uber fee included"
> 
> Does that mean that you take 20% off that gross amount because they haven't


Yes. [Gross Fares - Uber Fee] should be your direct deposit amount.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Yes. [Gross Fares - Uber Fee] should be your direct deposit amount.


Okay, so, do we deduct 20% from the gross amount because they've included the uber fee


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

On your schedule C PART I you have a blank for "Gross Receipts" - In this blank goes the "gross fares" plus "incentives"

You also have a blank 10 Commissions/fees under PART II expenses... That's where you add up the Uber Fee, Split Fare, Booking Fee, etc in that blank.

If you follow the directions to the end, you will end up subtracting the PART II expenses from the PART I income.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Does the IRS know Uber is using this trick to not report profits for taxing?

They are no longer a collection company, they set payments through upfront and pool, payments that go straight to them and do not go to the drivers.

When will the IRS start doing it's job against companies like uber instead of looking for the small fry who evade taxes?


----------

